# Name the Elves!



## mish

*Name the Elves!* 

[FONT=verdana,modern]Every year, the Spirit of Christmas creates new elves, and it is up to Mrs. Claus to name them all. Know any good elf names? Mrs. Claus needs your help naming the newest elves this year!









I'll start with "A"

Archibald Alloutofwrappingpaper
[/FONT]


----------



## texasgirl

Beatrice Bigbow


----------



## DampCharcoal

Christopher Christmastreetootall


----------



## kadesma

Donner Donotopentil


kadesma


----------



## mish

Emile Ebinezerherewecome


----------



## kadesma

Fern Festive

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

George Grabdapresentsandgeddaoudohere.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Grace Garland


----------



## KAYLINDA

Whoops!  I'll try again...

Henry Heavenlylight


----------



## mish

mudbug said:
			
		

> George Grabdapresentsandgeddaoudohere.


 
 Mud.


----------



## texasgirl

Ivan Icicle


----------



## urmaniac13

Ingo Icicles


----------



## urmaniac13

Oops I seem to have a very bad habit of posting at the same time with someone else... okay how about

Jurgen Jinglealltheway


----------



## mish

Kris Kandykanesrus


----------



## cartwheelmac

Leon Leggomypresents! 

Grace


----------



## mudbug

MineMineMine


----------



## texasgirl

Noel Notyoursmine


----------



## kadesma

Opie, Openpresentsnow

kadesma


----------



## DampCharcoal

Peter Plugthelightsinanyway *BZZZZT! POP!*


----------



## SierraCook

Quinn, quicktoopenhiswallet


----------



## cartwheelmac

Randall Reallybigfanofsantaclaus!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Scotty Shetookmystocking!

Grace


----------



## kadesma

Tracy Theregoessanta

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Ursula Upthechimneyhegoes


----------



## cartwheelmac

Undy Underthetreeisallmineandnobodyelses!

Grace


----------



## kadesma

Veronica Verygoodthisyearsanta


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

*Will and Wanda Winterwonderland*


----------



## texasgirl

Xavier Xmastimeishereagain


----------



## pdswife

Yancy Youlikexmas


----------



## kadesma

Zena Zoomacrossthesnow


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Angela Angelontopofthetree


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Billie Begformoretoys


----------



## mish

Clarence Clausilikeu


----------



## pdswife

Dingleberry Don'tforgetsantascookies


----------



## Barbara L

Evelyn Evergreentree


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Fredrick Fruitcakeisicky


----------



## Barbara L

Galen Garland


 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Homer Holynight


----------



## crewsk

Ivan Ifoundthemistletoe


----------



## cartwheelmac

Jack Justletmedrivethesleighsanta!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Kenny Kidsluvtoys


----------



## mish

Kelly Kissmymistletoe


----------



## Piccolina

Lucy Listentothebellsring


----------



## urmaniac13

Marco Mistletoe


----------



## mish

Noel Naughtyornice


----------



## Piccolina

*Oprah Orange* 
(as in Christmas oranges)


----------



## cartwheelmac

Paul Putmypresentsback!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

Quentin Quicklyiwillstealthepresentsunoticed!

Cameron


----------



## middie

Robin Ripopengifts


----------



## cartwheelmac

Samuel Stockingsdonotholdenough!

Grace


----------



## DampCharcoal

Timmy Treesonfire


----------



## pdswife

Underwood underthetreeisagift.


----------



## middie

victor vikingrangesonsale


----------



## mish

Waldo Whowhowhowhowhowhowholettheelvesout

(aka Who-let-the-elves-out)


----------



## pdswife

Xman Xmasismyfavoritetimeofyear


----------



## mish

Yolanda Yourlightsronbutnobodyshome


----------



## pdswife

Zeke and zelda Zoomtothestoreitstimetoshop!


----------



## mish

Alvin Andthechipmunks


----------



## mish

Bart Batteriesnotincluded


----------



## middie

Christy Christmascards


----------



## pdswife

Debbie DancerPrancerandVixon


----------



## Maidrite

Earl EvenStarBriteStarLite.............


----------



## pdswife

Frankie Fillmystocking


----------



## Barbara L

Gary Giftexchange


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Hungry Haveanotherchocolate


----------



## KAYLINDA

Iola Idlovetokisssanta


----------



## pdswife

Jessie Justonemoregift


----------



## urmaniac13

kjetil kaleidoscopeoflights


----------



## Piccolina

Lewis Littletownofbethlehem


----------



## cartwheelmac

Micah Mystockingistoosmall!

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

Nicholas "Buche de" Noel


----------



## cartwheelmac

Olive Ohchristmastree!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Penny Pullthesleigh


----------



## cartwheelmac

Quentin Quietweresingingsilentnight!

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

*Ralphie RedRyderBBGun*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sam Saylookiamsanta!

Cameron


----------



## mish

Timmy Tinseltoes


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ursula Uponthehousetopreindeerpause!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Vera Vermont 

(as in ski hills!)


----------



## pdswife

Willie Wishingyouahappynewyear


----------



## Piccolina

Xena Xtragoodallyear


----------



## pdswife

Yoyo You'restandingunderthemissletoe


----------



## Piccolina

Zoe Zoomzooomwentthesleigh


----------



## pdswife

Andy Andtoeveryoneagoodnight


----------



## Piccolina

Betty Bringmetoysplease


----------



## mish

Charlie Cheeseballsagain


----------



## Piccolina

mish said:
			
		

> Charlie Cheeseballsagain


  I love cheese balls and cheese puffs! Guese you could say that I'm cheesy 

Dalia Dingdongsingdong 
(_...the Christmas bells are ringing_)


----------



## pdswife

Eddie EverywheretherearesignsofChristmas


----------



## mish

Frankie Factoryworkisgettingold


----------



## pdswife

Giggles GoodI'vebeenverygoodthisyear,kindofanyway


----------



## mudbug

Howie Hihowareyahere'syerpresenthaftagonow


----------



## Maidrite

Irene Ihavesomethingforgoodlittlegirlsandboys !


----------



## Piccolina

Judy Justwalkedunderthemistletoe


----------



## pdswife

Kristy Kittensinthestocking


----------



## urmaniac13

Lasse Letitsnow


----------



## Piccolina

Ivan Icicle


----------



## mish

Johnny Jell-ojigglers

BTW... kitchenelf - where are you?

Ooops, we repeated some.

"M" anyone?


----------



## urmaniac13

Marcello Merrychristmastoyall


----------



## Piccolina

Nina Nightbeforechristmas


----------



## Barbara L

Opal Openmypresentfirst


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Petra Pinecone


----------



## Barbara L

Quentin Quickwrapthatbackupsonooneknowsyoupeeked

(That's a hard one to read, but I know you will all figure it out!)

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Half the fun is figuring out what the names say.  I think the longer they are the better.

Rusty ReallydoIhavetowaitforchristmasmorning,it'ssofaraway


----------



## mish

Russell Re-gifter
(sorry I couldn't resist  )


----------



## Piccolina

Sammy Santaclausisomingtotown


----------



## pdswife

lol!  You deserve karma for that one but the puter seems to think I've given you too much and that it's someone elses turn.


Silly Sam Santaslittlehelper


----------



## pdswife

opps... Jessica beat me to it.

Tiny Tommy Toomanydaysbeforechristmas


----------



## Piccolina

Ursella Underthemistletoe


----------



## pdswife

Vicky Verymerryholidaystoyouandyourfamily!


----------



## middie

william winterwonderland


----------



## Piccolina

Xavier Xtrapresentsforalldcmembers


----------



## mish

Yolanda Yoursisnonrefundable


----------



## Piccolina

Zahar Zzzzswhilesantadeliverspresents


----------



## middie

mish said:
			
		

> Yolanda Yoursisnonrefundable


 
lmbo, mish you come up with some great ones i swear  

back to the game

Ariel Allthelightsarepretty


----------



## Piccolina

Barry Buildasnowfort


----------



## middie

christopher ChristmasCookies


----------



## Piccolina

Danny Doyouseewhatisee


----------



## mish

Eldin ElfthiselfthatInevergetabreak

Hee hee, Middie.  Sometimes I make myself laugh.   Thanks.


----------



## Piccolina

Franky Forkovermoreturkeyplease


----------



## mish

Per Piccolinas's request... Everyone CHEESE BREAK!!!




*Cheese Gift Boxes For all the DC Members... for you, and you, and you.  Everybody gets CHEESE!   (If only I was Oprah)*

*Cheese Logs & Cutting Board*

These unique quarter pound logs are made of four cheese favorites, Cheddar with Pecan, Onion Cheddar with Parsley, Smokey Cheddar with Spices, and Swiss with Almond. Served on a natural 12'' x 6 1/2'' x 5/8'' hardwood cutting board. Net wt. 1 lb.


----------



## Piccolina

That is the "cheesiest" present that I have ever been given  Very cool Mish - thanks!!! You're really on the ball when it comes to giving gifts!


("Cheesiet" being a play on words, from the word cheese, it is a in fact a very cool virtual gift - many thanks Mish!)


----------



## mish

Now we're talking CHEESE


----------



## urmaniac13

I don't care if it's a cheesy gift or not... bring it on here, we'll take it 

Anyway which letter are we on, G?

Garreth Gifthoggingnaughtyboy


----------



## Piccolina

mish said:
			
		

> Now we're talking CHEESE



Ohh-la-la!!! Any chance you have the recipe for that beauty Mish?


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Anyway which letter are we on, G?
> 
> Garreth Gifthoggingnaughtyboy



*Hanah Hangingupthestockings*


----------



## mish

Ivana Ivannayoungerelf
(Hey, who you calling cheesey!  )


----------



## Piccolina

Julie Justgotranoverbyareindeer


----------



## Barbara L

Kelly Keepthateggnogcoming


 Barbara


----------



## middie

Laurie Lovethegifts


----------



## pdswife

Minnie MerryChristmastoallmydcfriends.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Nancy Noonemakesbetterfudgethanme!

Cameron


----------



## mish

Ollie Onesizefitsmost


----------



## Maidrite

Polly Presentsareforthcoming .......


----------



## pdswife

Quincy Quickhidethecookiesfromme


----------



## Piccolina

Ryan Reallywantmypresents


----------



## pdswife

Sammy SantakissedmommaandIsaw!


----------



## Piccolina

Talia Toomucheggnog


----------



## pdswife

Unice Underthetreetheremaybeapackageforyou!


----------



## mudbug

V. Melly Christmas


----------



## pdswife

Wallace Wishingyouthehappiestofholidayseasons.


----------



## middie

Xavier Xmas


----------



## Maidrite

YVette Yuletide........... I wonder if this elf is alright ? 




Any likeness to anyone is by accident and Its not me.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Zaerta ZataHenckelsinmystocking?


----------



## pdswife

Annie Anotheryearisalmostoverwelcometo2006!


----------



## Maidrite

Alvin Armymansplasticstuckbetweenmytoes


----------



## pdswife

Billybob ButIdidn'tmeantoeatthewholeplateofcookies


----------



## DampCharcoal

Chrissy Clausdrankallthemilktoo!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Daphnie Donteventhinkofputtingmeonyournaughtylistsantaeventhoughiteasedyourreinderrandbroke40dishes!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Evan Everyonehaveawonderfulholidayseason


----------



## cartwheelmac

Fabian Fartsdonotcountasnicetheycountasnaughty!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Georgia Goingchristmascarolingwanttocome


----------



## Gerrycooks

I'llbe home forchristmas


----------



## pdswife

Hank Hangthestockingbythetreeandfillittothetop!


----------



## mudbug

IWasJustKiddingAboutChristmas (the elf that went bad)


----------



## DampCharcoal

mudbug said:
			
		

> IWasJustKiddingAboutChristmas (the elf that went bad)


  

"Jingling" Jackie Justhowmuchrumisinthateggnoganyway?


----------



## mudbug

Kip KillYaBeforeITellYa


----------



## Maidrite

Leon Leonardknowsjosephpeterandmrfenwickandtheyhavebeengoodboyssohescheckingthemoncecheckingthemtwicegoingtoseeiftheyarenaughtyornicesantaclauseiscomingtotown


----------



## pdswife

Mac Mayyouallhaveahappymerryniceholiday.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Nan NaughtyorNice!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Olivia Onthefirstdayofchristmasmytruelovebroughttomeapartridgeinapeartree


----------



## mish

Peter Presentshmezentwheresthereceipt


----------



## Piccolina

Queenie Quintessentiallyinthechristmasspiritallyearround


----------



## pdswife

Robbie Roundtummyshooklikeabowlfullofjelly


----------



## Piccolina

Sofia Snowangel


----------



## pdswife

Sofia Snowangel   ahhhh how cute.   I like it. 



Timmy Toysforallgoodgirlsandboys


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Sofia Snowangel   ahhhh how cute.   I like it.


 Thanks,I guess I am just in a cute mood today (lol, but than again, I think that I almost always am!)

*
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]Ushma Underthetreeispotpresents[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]*


----------



## pdswife

Vance Visitingsantaatthenorthpole


----------



## Piccolina

Walter Wholelotoffestivecheer


----------



## mudbug

Xerxes the ancient Persian King Elf


----------



## pdswife

Yappy Yearisovernewoneabouttobegin


----------



## Maidrite

Paulie Pumbaclause ?  




















Opps wrong time, wrong letter ! MY BAD !


----------



## Maidrite

ZENO "ZCLAUSE" (Thats Mr. Z to you.)


----------



## Piccolina

Amanda Almosttimetosetupthetree


----------



## Maidrite

Blaine BaseballstartsintwomonthesandninedaysIcan't waitGoCubs !  I wonder what team he likes ?


----------



## Piccolina

Cora Couldntitjustbechristmasallyearlong


----------



## mudbug

Dumbledore the Devious Elf (and you thought he ran Hogwarts)


----------



## Maidrite

Elvis Everyonewantstobejustlikeme!  Boy does this elf have attitude or what ?


----------



## pdswife

Frankie Forchirstmasiwantdiamondsandemeraldsandthreedozenpearls.


----------



## Maidrite

Goldie Gumbyandpokeytoysdoyourememberthem


----------



## Piccolina

Harry Haveanotherhottoddychristmascomesbutonceayear


----------



## pdswife

Izzy  issantarealordidsomeonemakehimup?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Leon Leonardknowsjosephpeterandmrfenwickandtheyhavebeengoodboyssohescheckingthemoncecheckingthemtwicegoingtoseeiftheyarenaughtyornicesantaclauseiscomingtotown


LOL  Unless you saw our Christmas play last year and our Easter play this year, this one won't make any sense to anyone!  LOL

Jennifer Justhandoverthepresentsandnoonewillgethurt

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Krissie  Kidsshouldallbespoiledatchristmastime.


----------



## Barbara L

Libby Liverforchristmasdinneridon'tthinkso!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Monty Mayipleasehaveanotherplatefullofchristmascookiesandmilk


----------



## pdswife

Nancy and Nick ( twin elves) Niceisgood


----------



## Piccolina

Oliver Onedaylesstogountilchristmasinhere


----------



## pdswife

Park Pleaseohpleaseletsantabegoodtoallmydcfriends.


----------



## Piccolina

Quinton Quickjumpinbedandcoverupyourheadbecausesantaclauscomestonight


----------



## pdswife

Rhoda Reallydoesitmatterifwesayhappyholidaysormerrychristmasdon'twejustwanteveryone tohaveawonderfuldecember?


----------



## Piccolina

Saphire Shareyourchristmascookieswithmeplease


----------



## Barbara L

Tilly Tistheseasontobejolly


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Udny Uneedtogivemeallyourpresents.

I know that is not how you spell you but thats the funniest that I can think of!

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

Vivian Vermerrychristmastoeveryone


----------



## Barbara L

Wanda Waitingincompleteanticipationforsantatocomedownthechimney

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Xena Xcitedforchristmas


----------



## pdswife

Yancy  Yes!It'salmostChristmastime


----------



## Piccolina

Zella Zoomzoomwentsantassleighasitdelieveredgiftstoallthedcmembers


----------



## pdswife

Allison AllIwantforChristmasismytwofrontteeth


----------



## Piccolina

Bonnie Betterhurryonlyafewmoreshoppingdaysleft


----------



## pdswife

Candace Candycanesaregreattouseasahotchocolatestirrer.


----------



## Piccolina

Donna Didyoumakealistandcheckittwice


----------



## pdswife

Edwin EveryonehereatDCshouldgetlotsofgiftsfromsantathey'vebeengood.


----------



## Piccolina

Fiona Flakesofsnowlandingonmytoqueasimailmychristmascards


----------



## pdswife

Gigi Gotallmychristmasshoppingdone!


----------



## Piccolina

Henrietta Happychristmastoallmydcfriends


----------



## pdswife

Ira  I'maveryluckygirlforchristmasIgotwhatIwanted.


----------



## Piccolina

June Jumpupanddownandclapyourhandsinexcitementforchristmasday


----------



## pdswife

Kristina KrispyKremedoughnutswouldbenicetohaveonchristmasmorning.


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Kristina KrispyKremedoughnutswouldbenicetohaveonchristmasmorning.


Totally!!! 

Lauren Letsallgooutsideandplayinthesnow


----------



## mudbug

Morestuffplease.


----------



## Maidrite

Nicky Nastyboysandgirlsgetcoal


----------



## pdswife

Oscar Ohmygoodnessit'sjustwhatIwantedthankyousoveryverymuch.


----------



## Barbara L

Penelope Putthepresentsunderthetreedearsanta

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Quentin Quietimbribingsanta!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Richie  Raceyatothedinnertable.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Samuel Stopopeningthepresentstheyaremine!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

Tiffany ToomanycandycanesOUCHmytummyhurts


----------



## cartwheelmac

Underwood Ughthecristmastreeisugly!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

Vance Verynicechildrenyou'veallbeenthisyear


----------



## cartwheelmac

Wasabi Whythankyouallthoughmycousinisnaughty!

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

Xeella Xcitedtothemaxforchristmas


----------



## pdswife

Yanni  Yippeefivedaysuntilsantavisits!


----------



## Piccolina

Zoe Zoomzoomzoomsantajustwentflyingpastinhissleigh


----------



## pdswife

Abby Anotheryearisgonegoodbye2005


----------



## Piccolina

Barney Byebye2005

(Carrying on your theme Pdswife )


----------



## pdswife

Carrie CryingcuzI'llmiss2005


----------



## Piccolina

Donny Dontlooknowbuttheyearwillbeoverintendays


----------



## pdswife

Everett  Everwishthatyoucouldlivetheyearoveragain?


----------



## Piccolina

Fanny Finallyanewyeartostartoveragainwithletshopeitsagreatone


----------



## pdswife

Gail Gottagowatchtheballdropintimessquare


----------



## Piccolina

Harvey Haveaveryhappynewyear


----------



## middie

ingred imbuzzed


----------



## Piccolina

Janet Justaboutdonewithanotheryear


----------



## pdswife

Kandy Kissesunderthemistletoe!


----------



## Piccolina

Laura Livefrommadisonsquaregardenastheballdrops


----------



## pdswife

Minnie Mayyourchristmasdreamscometrue.


----------



## Piccolina

Nicky Nowitstimetodeckthehallswithboughsofholly


----------



## TXguy

Owen Openoncristmasday,youshall


----------



## pdswife

Pauliewog  Pleasehaveaverysafenewyearseve


----------



## TXguy

Quentin Quitpeekingunderthewrappingpaper.

And: Quigley QuietI'mstealingthekeystoSanta'ssleigh.


----------



## Piccolina

Rusty Reallyreallyexciteditsonlythreemoredaysuntilchristmas


----------



## pdswife

Silly Sammy Somanygiftsunderthetree!


----------



## Piccolina

Talia Tryingtostayawakesoicanseesanta


----------



## pdswife

Umbrella head  Underthetreetheremightbeagiftforyou.


(U????  lol)


----------



## Piccolina

Vanessa Verysoonitshallbechristmasday!


----------



## pdswife

Wilma WishingyouthehappiestNewYearJessica!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Wilma WishingyouthehappiestNewYearJessica!


 You are such a total sweet - Blessings for a wonderful Christmas to you and Paul too!

Xeey Xactlyhowmanymorehoursuntilicanopenpresnts?


----------



## pdswife

Yappy Ycan'tweopenthemnow???


----------



## Piccolina

Zehra Zoonitwilbenewyearsday

(Sorry, I know I was reaching a bit there to use a "z" instead of an "s" )


----------



## pdswife

Annabell Awakethisearlyinthemorning?shouldn'tyoustillbeinbed?


(Hey, it's the same alphabet.  lol)


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Annabell Awakethisearlyinthemorning?shouldn'tyoustillbeinbed?
> 
> 
> (Hey, it's the same alphabet.  lol)


  Yep, but another sleepless night this has been for me 

Betty Bakemorechristmascookieswearerunningdangerouslylow


----------



## pdswife

oh no I'm sorry.
It's so hard when  you can't sleep.
Are you all right??

Cathy  Can'tsleeptrywarmmilk


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh no I'm sorry.
> It's so hard when  you can't sleep.
> Are you all right??


 Awww, I reinstate my comment below, you are such a kind person. I'll be all right, I've been a night owl for years 

Dorthy Dasherdancerprancervixencometcupiddonnerandblitzen


----------



## pdswife

Edwin EveryChristmasjustgetsbetter!


----------



## Piccolina

Ferndando Feelslikechristmasinistheair


----------



## TXguy

Gary Grabthepresentstandmakeabreakforthesleigh.


----------



## Piccolina

Harvey Hopethatsantarememberswhereilive


----------



## pdswife

Ira I'mwishingyouallahappynewyearandaverymerrychristmas!


----------



## Barbara L

Justin Just2morejollydaysuntilChristmas!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Kay  Krisandmrsclausaresocutetogether!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Leon Letmeopenpresentsfirst!!!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Macy Mansomeonestoleallthepresents!!!

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

Nancy Nowitschristmasdaycanyoubelieveit?


----------



## Barbara L

Olivia Ohmyanotherchristmashascomeandgonetimetostartworkingonnextyearstoys!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Patty Packingawaytheleftoverchristmasdinnerinthefridge


----------



## cartwheelmac

Quinton Quieteverybodyisasleepandinearlyam!

Grace


----------



## yummy_food

Ralph Returntothestoreandgetsomemore
candles


----------

